# Anyone's dog not like Grain free food?



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We were feeding the dogs Fromm Gold for awhile until Lisa kept getting recurring bladder infections. Our vet was informed by a specialist to try and eliminate as much salt from her diet as possible. So we found that grain free Fromm had less salt, so we switched them both to grain free since everyone says like it is the best thing to feed your dog.

This is Ozzie's second time on grain free food, and he just doesn't seem to like it. The Blue Buffalo was probably more because of the Life Source bits (he would pick them out). He LOVED the Fromm Gold, would jump up and down and bark and go nuts when it was feeding time. He would even gobble it up in minutes (he has always been a slow eater). So now on the Fromm Grain Free, he hesitates to eat it, he takes some to his bed to eat it (something he used to do with the BB food), takes several minutes compared to before, and now my fiance is saying he's not eating at all at the moment 

Anyone else's fluff just not like grain free? It could be the flavor, we might try him on a different one. Right now they're eating Surf n Turf. I also am not fond of how soft it makes their poop :blink: But, if everyone claims it's so much healthier.... thankfully, Lisa is the complete OPPOSITE of a picky eater, and will LITERALLY INHALE ANYTHING you put in front of her... which is actually very worrisome to me!! She eats rocks, woodchips, POOP, it is a little ridiculous... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Fromm is my favorite hands down but it just didn't work for Rocky. He had soft poop, and threw up quite often (I don't know what he is sensitive to but I have had a hard time finding a food that worked for him).

Sometimes it takes a bit of playing with different brands before you find your dogs brand. Now when it comes to taste, I would LOVE for the boys to be super excited to eat their kibble and gobble it down because they love how it tastes but I have learned that 1. find what works for them-more specifically find what Rocky can handle.... taste they like comes secondary.

They learned that food is served twice a day, and down for a specific amount of time, if nothing is eaten, they get nothing till their next meal.

Right now they are eating Canine Caviar - it's the first thing that has worked for Rocky in a long time. He's not chewing himself, his poop is fine and he's keeping food down. He doesn't always think it's the best food but I try to add a spoon full of their canned food topper in on occasion to keep it more tasty.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Be careful with grain free food since it is higher in protein which tends to enable a weight gain. Read the labels carefully to make sure of this issue.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had Bella on both BB Grain Free and switched to Fromm GF a couple or so months ago. She loved both and no soft poop or weight gain issues. She was 4 3/4 lbs on the BB GF and now 4.5 lbs on the Fromm GF.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie still isn't very enthusiastic about the grain free food, even after mixing it with a new flavor (pork & peas) which came free with our purchase. If he still doesn't like just the pork & peas, we're just going to switch him back to the Fromm Gold and keep Lisa on the Fromm GF. 

I'm not too concerned about weight gain, especially with Lisa since she has always been on the skinny side since we adopted her... Ozzie looks a little chubbier mostly due to his extra fluff! And they usually get plenty of exercise chasing each other around, and we like to take them on longer walks (approx. 1 mile) when it's nice out :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy was on the EVO but he developed fatty deposits in his eyes, I hadn't realized the high fat content of that particular food. as someone said it's important to read the label of all the ingredients...


----------

